# Réinitialisation de Mail (problème de mémoire)



## yuna416 (15 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Récemment, mon mac m'a averti que je n'avais plus de place sur mon disque dur de 500 GO.
Après avoir supprimé tous mes films, le problème a persisté... Et j'ai vu grâce à l'appli OmniDiskSweeper que le problème venait de l'application mail, qui me prend 432 Go (oui oui).

J'ai 4 comptes enregistrés sur Mail et j'envoyais régulièrement des pj assez lourdes avec mon compte pro, que j'ai donc supprimé. Suite à ça, j'ai libéré de la place, mais du coup il a continué à récupérer automatiquement d'autres mails sur les autres boites (cercle infernal).

Après avoir tenté plusieurs bidouilles et voyant que ça n'avance pas, j'ai bien envie de réinitialier Mail et tout supprimer ( je ne perdrai aucune données puisqu'on peut accéder aux e-mails en ligne), puis tout reconfigurer en automatisant la suppression des mails antérieurs à 1 an par exemple... (je ne sais pas si je suis très claire là...)

Savez-vous comment je peux faire ça bien proprement ? (j'ai trouvé des réponses qui datent un peu et je ne voudrai pas faire de connerie...).

MERCI !

(en pj, une capture de OmniDiskSweeper)

Ma config :
MBP - Mac OS X Lion 10.7.4


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Août 2012)

regarde dans le dossier Mail download  situé dans user/library/  et pas dans le dossier user/library/mail/v2

c'est ce fichier qui pèche lourd....  c'est là que sont toutes les pieces jointes

oups non je t'induis en erreur ... te faut ouvrir le dossier mail boxes de 423 Go et voir ce qu'il contient


----------



## yuna416 (15 Août 2012)

Merci de ta réponse.

Je ne retrouve pas ces dossiers...

J'avais déjà fait du ménage dans mes mails comme ça, mais il y a des centaines de dossiers et de sous-dossiers !


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Août 2012)

pour aller à ce dossier tu fais : barre de menu "Aller" en maintenant la touche ALT enfoncée tu verras alors apparaître la bibliothèque


----------



## yuna416 (16 Août 2012)

Génial.
J'avais des centaines de fichiers .emlx qui faisaient chacun 100mo....

Est-ce qu'il est tout de même possible de "restaurer" Mail et pour le reconfigurer afin qu'il n'y ai pas de conflits et que ça ne se reproduise plus ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Août 2012)

ben ton problème c'est que tu as de très nombreux e-mail et un tout petit disque dur....

Après voir comment tu as configuré mail.... les messages indésirable et ceux de la corbeille faut regler le comportement des boites ax lettres pour que ce soit vider au bout d'une semaine ou d'un mois.  prefrences de mail puis compte et la comportement des bals


----------

